# Looking for a source of weathered juniper or cedar fence posts.



## Spoontaneous (Apr 13, 2009)

I am looking for a source of weathered fence posts… enough to make 40 spoons or so. I'd like to find some with interesting weathering that doesn't penetrate too deeply into the 'good' wood. The weathering would become the handles and the spoon bowl would be out of the inner wood. I'd appreciate knowing about any possible sources. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Detoro (Jan 17, 2011)

Where are you on this planet!!??? Email me with your address and I might be able to help you. Roman


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

To bad you're not on the west coast! Juniper in Oregon is considered a weed, they kill and burn it!


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Make your own weathering. Take one gallon of household vinegar and dissolve a pad of 0000 steel wool in it. Put the pad into the gallon of vinegar and let it steep for 24 hours. Cover the opening with a cloth and string or rubber band. Not the original cap. Put the solution in a plastic sprayer and lightly wet the wood. As the solution dries it will turn gray and then darker. Try it on a test piece first. Add water to the sprayer to dilute for your desired effect. I bet you'll like it…........


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I agree with redryder. I had a friend (she passed away with cancer, sadly) that used to make furniture from old barn wood. She would search high and low for sources….but when things got tough as far as available supplies - she did as red says (although I think she added some ascorbic acid (vitamin C) to enhance the acid in the vinegar base)......and made her own patina…it really looks like the wood has been weathering for some time….then she would distress the wood by scratching it and making impressions in the wood….she was very creative with the preparation.


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

Try craigslist. They often have old fencing people will give you for free just to get rid of it.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Contact a fencing contractor. They pay to have old fences hauled away.


----------

